# Team Mark's! Reds, Drums,and Trout



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Skip and daughter Alex Marks back at it again. We started out on the outside with rain all over and windy conditions put about 20 trout in the box and with the storms closing in we headed for the marsh to see if the reds and drum were hungry. First stop limit of nice drum and 2 reds a couple more stops and we found the redfish to fill out our limit and head for the dock before the rain hit. Great day first time in awhile that the reds and drum were biting good hope this is the start for the reds and drums.
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I understand that Louisiana's fishing laws are really slack, but what the heck do you do with all that fish? Eat fish every night for dinner?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenton said:


> I understand that Louisiana's fishing laws are really slack, but what the heck do you do with all that fish? Eat fish every night for dinner?


I'm sure his clients who get to come do that once, maybe twice a year take it back home with them, eat some, freeze some, give some away, feed it to their dogs, wipe their ass with it...really whatever they want to do since they paid for the trip and kept a legally allowed amount of fish.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)



Wharf Rat said:


> Kenton said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that Louisiana's fishing laws are really slack, but what the heck do you do with all that fish? Eat fish every night for dinner?
> ...


Lol. Fair enough!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree. Fishing in LA is not like it is here in FL. I have fished with Gene twice- I kept 75 specks- vacuum sealed and frozen- given to my grandmother. I also kept 15 reds- of the 87 we caught. Go take a trip with Gene- the fishing over there will blow your mind and Gene is a great guy.


----------

